# Valley Smokin BBQ,Front Royal,Virginia-Saturday Oct.2



## alx (Sep 16, 2009)

We will be competing.Anyone from SMF that can make it-look us up.

Black Cat BBQ

http://Valleysmokinbbq.com/index/index.php?...


----------

